# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Can you amplify your wireless home network?

## dabba

Hi, 
Recently moved home and changed the Telstra internet broadband to cable (previously ADSL).
Maybe its the size of the house, but in one of the rooms (where the xbox and tbox is) the wireless has a really poor signal and both xbox and tbox cannot pick up the wireless network. All other parts of the house seem ok to pick up the network. 
At the time when the broadband was connected (to the new cable modem), the Bigpond engineer advised that you can use the old (ADSL) router/modem as an 'amplifier' for your wireless network, i.e. Ethernet cable from the new cable router to the old ADSL router (in the part of the house where the signal is weak). 
I tried the above but unfortunately it appeared not to work, but i don't no whether the reason was as follows:  The concept will not work full stop, irrespective of what router you use?It is possible but you have to use a different router to a ADSL one? 
Obviously there is the option to cable under the house and hardwire it to the new cable router, but i want to explore all wireless options first... 
Any help is appreciated...? 
Thanks

----------


## Pulse

Have a look at this access point  Freenet Antennas 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## Random Username

Or try improving your reception with a cantenna.  Materials: cardboard, aluminum foil, glue and scissors.  Parabolic Templat

----------


## Armers

Does the current modem have a removable antenna? A lot of modems do come with higher gain options.  If not then you can get a higher powered access point ie a Ubituiti Picostation airMAX | Ubiquiti Networks, Inc..   Ultimately you should be hard wiring any permanent device in your house!

----------


## Bloss

No need to hardwire. You should try a different t location first, or get some antenna upgrades, you can get a bi-directional signal amplifier, you can simply get another access point (which is set up as a repeater) or you can buy a WiFI repeater. Plenty of options and all will work - look at prices carefully though. I reckon given costs it is better to simply buy a stronger signal access point (ADSL Modem/router) - it might work OK anyway - if not use it as the main point and the older one as the repeater.

----------


## paddyjoy

Try changing the channel in the wireless settings also. The newer modems pick the best channel but some of the olders ones don't. It's possible one of your neighbours is on the same channel and causing interference, weaking your signal.

----------


## SirOvlov

Why not cable if you can, or is the under floor option too hard?  
I only wifi what must use wifi, anything that has a cable option has cable...

----------


## simopimo

Rather than spending more $$ on expensive "repeatable" wireless access points, simply wire up another ADSL wireless/router/all in one (you mentioned you already have one of these). Wire it up close to the troublesome location via RJ45 back to the main wireless router, and set it up as its own wireless network. 
Me being a cheapskate, bought 4 routers of different brands at fire sales, liquidations, customer sites and so on, averaging about $20 each or thereabouts. I have them running in wireless access point mode, which most allow you to do, spread throughout the house and on different channels. It also reduces congestion because the computers/phones/tablet devices are all on different wireless networks but all going through the same internet connection. 
The better units allow multiple wireless routers to form a single network in what they call "WDS" which stands for "Wireless Distribution System" mode. Unfortunately this can be messy if using devices from different vendors because the standards are a little loose. I even tried using devices from the same vendor for a client of mine without success. They simply wouldn't talk to one another in WDS mode. 
Each one of my networks simply has a different number at the end to indicate the location, but you could call them something simple like "lounge room", "study" etc. Depending on the client device, the change from one point to another should be automatic and seamless as you move about the house.

----------


## Jonesy_SA

First port of call is try different location of modem if possible. Even a couple of meters in the same room might help other locations; 2nd set your 'channel' manually. You can just try different ones and see if it helps or download free software called 'insider': http://www.metageek.net/products/inssider/
Get the free version, install on a laptop or something wireless and see what channels are free or least used. Also, there is an android app that does the same and will recommend a channel. 
Also, set your settings to 20mhz, it's probably auto at the moment. 
Try other wireless gear in that location to make sure it's the location and not settings in those devices. If you have other equipment close by, ie meterbox, phone, microwave etc these can all give off interference. 
My Internet was fine until my neighbor bought a new phone for their house. Doing the above fixed it.

----------


## Bloss

My guess is that sometime since September the OP has got his network going . . . gotta watch the age of the posts . . .  :Smilie:  In any case the OP asked the question and seems never to have returned to that post . . .

----------


## Uncle Bob

> In any case the OP asked the question and seems never to have returned to that post . . .

  It's a shame when the OP's don't repost when they have a solution, for the benefit of others.

----------


## simopimo

I figured that it was worth posting regardless since it was unanswered. Hopefully someone will benefit from it.

----------


## SirOvlov

^^^ 
With over 500 views, I think it is good to add to it, just a shame the op hasn't posted back though.

----------


## Pugs

adding more info for others.. 
Hardwired> EoP (Ethernet over Power)> Wifi 
hardwired beats all for bandwidth and speed 
EoP is the next step down uses the internal power cabling as Network cabling has some restrictions ie won't work past RCD's/ over seperate phases or if say your shed has it's own fusebox/ CB's 
Wifi is great for fully portable devices. ie phones, tablets and laptops if it doesn't move ie a desk top PC, Media player or gaming console then Hardwired is the best 
Wifi Range extenders are a poor choice due to their nature of reducing the overall through put 
as posted above the upgrading of the external antennas may help boost your current wifi using cantennas are a buad idea due to the fact they are directional and not Ommi directional as the stock antennas 
also regardless if you have cable or adsl you still need a Licenced cabler to wire any hardwired solutions as cable is still a carriers network

----------

